# I need an opinion on what to have a box tuned to



## jockhater2 (May 9, 2011)

I sent this to MA: Hi, I recently purchased 1 (2) Massive Audio QC15s that I plan on using. I am just wondering. What do you recommend the box port to be tuned at? I am looking for a daily driver tune but more towards SPL. I was thinking 33 hertz?

MA replied: Hello Samuel,

For peak performance we would recommended you tune the QC 15 to 42Hz.

This is a perfect tuning for daily driver and will allow you to hear all low frequencies with a peak at 42Hz

Below is our drawing for optimum performance.

Set subsonic @ ~~~~ 30Hz then adjust in car


And then he sent me this graph. It shows the sub @ 1500 watts (I am going to be running them @800-1000) and it shows a steady slope upwards and it says 140.2db/47.23hertz



Should I tune the box the to 42 hertz? Or do what I was originally thinking and going with 33 hertz. I listen to about 80% metal, and 20% rap


----------



## cubdenno (Nov 10, 2007)

Honestly, I would tune a bit lower. You do gain a lot of efficiency tuning higher, but it tends to couple with the vehicles resonant frequency (loudest frequency in the car) and that in turn makes it a one note wonder. Since you are looking for loud, I would pick 30-35 hertz.


----------



## jockhater2 (May 9, 2011)

That's what I was thinking. I guess ill go with 35hertz then. Why do gain efficiency with a higher frequency tuning? And what do u mean by efficiency


----------



## jockhater2 (May 9, 2011)

do you mean by efficiency that it will get louder faster. verses a lower hertz tune will get louder more slowly with proper power?


----------



## totalmayhem (Apr 14, 2011)

I would tune around 34. Most enclosures tuned around there are VERY musical and also allow for great output. Of course the box has to be designed properly as well (which im sure you know). I ve had great success with that tuning as that is what I use for my daily driver/spl comp as well.


----------



## jockhater2 (May 9, 2011)

I am not going for competition, but I do want as much output as possible with musical abilities. And thats where I need the help with where to tune it.

I am having the box built at a local audio shop. THey built me a box before and it made every 12 that when in it sound glorious.

So. 34 hertz you say.


----------



## totalmayhem (Apr 14, 2011)

jockhater2 said:


> I am not going for competition, but I do want as much output as possible with musical abilities. And thats where I need the help with where to tune it.
> 
> I am having the box built at a local audio shop. THey built me a box before and it made every 12 that when in it sound glorious.
> 
> So. 34 hertz you say.


yes 34 would be great. Very musical and high output at the same time. Great combo if you ask me


----------



## jockhater2 (May 9, 2011)

Thank you so much for the help. I will go with 34 

The sub has more than enough output right now for me. And its in a 2.2ft3 box. And MA says to have a 3.5ft3 minimum. And the port is very big. I am not sure of the tuning. So I know I will be happy with anything a little lower.


----------



## jockhater2 (May 9, 2011)

What do you think about a bandpass box versus a ported box?

I have never had, nor heard a bandpass box. Are they good for musical notes or should I stick with ported?


----------



## totalmayhem (Apr 14, 2011)

i personally have not used a bandpass, however, I know a lot of folks tht have. Most people that use them that I know of are spl competitors. It can be used for daily music but in all honesty, the extra room that it takes and the specfic tuning that it needs is honestly not worth it in my opinion. Bandpass enclosure are also a hit or miss. Its going to sound great or sound like shi!t.......nothing in the middle. Make sure you post a vid when your done!!!


----------



## jockhater2 (May 9, 2011)

I will definitely go with ported then. 

Post a video of the box? Because I am not having it built for probably another 2-3 months. I gotta save up money first. I have to finish paying chit head (a member on here) for the 1st 15, then $200 more to DAT for the other 15, then I have to get send in my amp for repairs.

But I will definitely put something up. Chithead is dying to see what I do with his sub. He only used it for 10 minutes. I am very satisfied with the 1


----------



## totalmayhem (Apr 14, 2011)

jockhater2 said:


> I will definitely go with ported then.
> 
> Post a video of the box? Because I am not having it built for probably another 2-3 months. I gotta save up money first. I have to finish paying chit head (a member on here) for the 1st 15, then $200 more to DAT for the other 15, then I have to get send in my amp for repairs.
> 
> But I will definitely put something up. Chithead is dying to see what I do with his sub. He only used it for 10 minutes. I am very satisfied with the 1


A vid of it playing once everything is done....maybe even a build log lol! Im excited too!


----------



## jockhater2 (May 9, 2011)

I can't do a built log. I mean. I can take some photos. But I can't do any of the box building, since I am not building. I built a box before for 2 15s....and it was a HUGE FAIL. It sounded sooooo awful.

HAHA. your probably like me. Always dying to see/hear a new system.

I will put it in my phone to make sure I don't forget to take photos, and videos.

Thank you for the help!!!


----------



## totalmayhem (Apr 14, 2011)

lol no problem!!!


----------



## jockhater2 (May 9, 2011)

The box most likely sucked because I built it for a guy. My friend, brother and I had some difficulties while building it. My friend and I ended up getting pissed off at each other. We were staying up late to work on it (after work for me, and school for him). Which is probably while the box didn't sound good. But I don't want to built this one anyways. Because I need it to be very specific. It has to fit in my 1991 jettas trunk like a glove.


----------



## jockhater2 (May 9, 2011)

The Fb is 42Hz but the F3 is 33.98Hz

I would be confident that this would be the best tuning for the woofer for rap and other types of music.

When you look at the peak tuning of the QC and the desired music tuning this is what works out best.

If you have questions please let us know!

Install Support
Massive Audio Inc.
Los Angeles CA 90040
323-262-2262 Ph
323-262-6202 Fax
Massive Audio | High performance car audio.


----------



## totalmayhem (Apr 14, 2011)

LOL yeah he said get a pre fab..........go with your gut and do 34. Youll love it


----------

